# Coronavirus: 793 morti. Oltre 42000 contagi.



## admin (21 Marzo 2020)

Come comunicato dalla Protezione Civile, oggi 21 marzo i contagi da coronavirus totali sono 42681, 4821 in più. Il 7% in terapia intensiva. 

I morti ieri ben 793. 4829 morti totali.

guariti totali 6072


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Protezione Civile, oggi 21 marzo i contagi da coronavirus totali sono 42681, 4821 in più. Il 7% in terapia intensiva.
> 
> I morti ieri ben 793.
> 
> guariti totali 6072





Maledetti mangia ratti, maledetti.


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Protezione Civile, oggi 21 marzo i contagi da coronavirus totali sono 42681, 4821 in più. Il 7% in terapia intensiva.
> 
> I morti ieri ben 793.
> 
> guariti totali 6072



quindi come sempre per avere i VERI nuovi contagiati bisogna fare 4821+793+6072? Chiedo


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Protezione Civile, oggi 21 marzo i contagi da coronavirus totali sono 42681, 4821 in più. Il 7% in terapia intensiva.
> 
> I morti ieri ben 793.
> 
> guariti totali 6072



L’ennesima, tremenda botta: 793 persone che non ci sono più, 793 morti che vanno ad aggiungersi ad altri scomparsi per altre patologie. Siamo di fronte a una tragedia che rischia di segnare una generazione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Maledetti mangia ratti, maledetti.



La Cina dovrà pagarla carissima dopo questo. Li voglio vedere riversarsi nelle strade lottando con le unghie e con i denti per un pezzo di pane bagnato e marcio, figli di scrofa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Marzo 2020)

Ogni giorno è sempre peggiore di quello precedente.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> quindi come sempre per avere i VERI nuovi contagiati bisogna fare 4821+793+6072? Chiedo



Ma, sbagli.

I nuovi contagi da ieri saranno almeno 20.000

Conosco almeno 20 persone a casa malate con la febbre. Solo io.

Mia nonna è al ricovero, ha la febbre alta da 7/8/9 giorni.

Cosa vuoi che abbia?


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La Cina dovrà pagarla carissima dopo questo. Li voglio vedere riversarsi nelle strade lottando con le unghie e con i denti per un pezzo di pane bagnato e marcio, figli di scrofa.



E' la fine che stiamo facendo noi... stanno vincendo la guerra a mani basse, ed è solo l'inizio purtroppo.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> quindi come sempre per avere i VERI nuovi contagiati bisogna fare 4821+793+6072? Chiedo



Loro danno solo il numero dei 'gialli', che sarebbero quelli che sono sotto la lente d'ingrandimento del ssn e/o pesano sul sistema sanitario.
Verdi(guariti) e rossi ( deceduti) per due motivi agli antipodi escono dalla tabella dei gialli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Protezione Civile, oggi 21 marzo i contagi da coronavirus totali sono 42681, 4821 in più. Il 7% in terapia intensiva.
> 
> I morti ieri ben 793.
> 
> guariti totali 6072



Niente ormai non se ne esce più.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Marzo 2020)

793 morti. Altre 793 famiglie che piangono un proprio caro per una morte senza motivo. Ragazzi non so voi, ma Se ci fermiamo a pensare a che strazio e dolore ci sia dietro a questi freddi numeri... alla distruzione della societá, dell’economia, delle famiglie... non ci sono parole..


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> quindi come sempre per avere i VERI nuovi contagiati bisogna fare 4821+793+6072? Chiedo



No 4821 +793+ 943(guariti oggi). 6072 sono i guariti totali


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma, sbagli.
> 
> I nuovi contagi da ieri saranno almeno 20.000
> 
> ...



Un sincero abbraccio per tua nonna, che possa uscirne al meglio.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (21 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La Cina dovrà pagarla carissima dopo questo. Li voglio vedere riversarsi nelle strade lottando con le unghie e con i denti per un pezzo di pane bagnato e marcio, figli di scrofa.



e' colpa del popolo cinese o del governo cinese? perch'e sicuramente il governo cinese non mangera' mai pane bagnato e marcio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Niente ormai non se ne esce più.



Ne sono convinto pure io. E' inarrestabile ormai.


----------



## zamp2010 (21 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E' la fine che stiamo facendo noi... stanno vincendo la guerra a mani basse, ed è solo l'inizio purtroppo.



Sono d'accordo al 100% diel post che hai quotato nel altro thread.
Non si puo vivere in questo modo sentendo solo del virus. Lo so che e gravissimo e mi dispiace molto, ma sentendo 24/7 sulla radio, tv, social ti fa schiattare.


----------



## Zenos (21 Marzo 2020)

Da lunedì dovrebbe iniziare a diminuire...così dicono.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Marzo 2020)

Non riesco sd approfondire ma ringrazio da ora chiunque riporterá qui dati / analisi / statistiche su regioni / italia / mondo per cercare di anslizzare situazione. [MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION] un sincero abbraccio a te alla tua famiglia. Non ci conosciamo ma mi auguro di cuore che tutto si risolva


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

Borrelli continua con la boiata dei morti con e per il covid.

Dovrebbe sotterrarsi invece di continuare a sparare boiate.


----------



## Wetter (21 Marzo 2020)

27 mila tamponi effettuati,ieri erano stati 24 mila.
Il dato dei nuovi contagi sembrerebbe non avere molto senso,perchè le rilevazioni non sono costanti.Affidiamoci a dati oggettivi come le morti e le terapie intensive.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Marzo 2020)

È tutto così surreale...


----------



## markjordan (21 Marzo 2020)

53.578 totali
+ 6500 infetti


----------



## RickyB83 (21 Marzo 2020)

Non dicono neanche più l'età delle persone e malattie pregresse . Significa che ci sono anche giovani tra questi tristi e grandi numeri.. Da lombardo ho tanta paura sia per me che per la mia famiglia


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo al 100% diel post che hai quotato nel altro thread.
> Non si puo vivere in questo modo sentendo solo del virus. Lo so che e gravissimo e mi dispiace molto, ma sentendo 24/7 sulla radio, tv, social ti fa schiattare.



Esattamente, dobbiamo trovare il modo di impiegare il nostro tempo, io compreso, star 24h su 24 a farci bombardare da queste notizie ci sta devastando. Leggevo oggi che a Venezia l'acqua dei canali è tornata ad essere limpida come non mai, non so che darei per fare quei 20 km che mi separano in bici o a piedi per andare a vederla e passare la giornata ad ammirare un tale splendore... purtroppo non posso... bisogna distrarsi un po', è difficile stando chiusi i casa ma bisogna farlo


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2020)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> No 4821 +793+ 943(guariti oggi). 6072 sono i guariti totali



ah ok grazieee


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Da lunedì dovrebbe iniziare a diminuire...così dicono.



Lo spero amico, con tutto me stesso


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

In Veneto la suocera di mia zia dopo 12 giorni di ospedale per coronavirus è stata dimessa oggi completamente guarita, 98 anni. I medici sono tutt'ora increduli. Vengo a saperlo solo ora.

Aveva sintomi lievi e non ha necessitato di TI, su eventuali altre patologie vi farò sapere.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2020)

Ragazzi, la Lombardia ormai è caduta. Non c’è più nulla da fare. Ha vinto la Cina...

Bisogna solo provare a limitare i danni. Governatori e Sindaci devono agire in autonomia, fregandosene delle follie dei traditori della patria.


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2020)

sarebbe interessante capire perchè in certe regioni (Lombardia,Lazio,Liguria,Piemonte) l'isolamento domiciliare sia inferiore ai ricoveri ospedalieri in controtendenza con la gran parte delle regioni.


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

'Sta conferenza comunque è inutile. Due Gabibbi che sparano boiate e non sanno una mazza. Sembrano i vecchietti del bar che giocano a briscola.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2020)

Ho letto un dato su un sito straniero che i morti in Italia da oggi superano da soli quelli delll'intera epidemia di SARS.

Non so se sia vero...


----------



## sbrodola (21 Marzo 2020)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Non dicono neanche più l'età delle persone e malattie pregresse . Significa che ci sono anche giovani tra questi tristi e grandi numeri.. Da lombardo ho tanta paura sia per me che per la mia famiglia



Quei dati escono ogni 3/4 giorni, fanno 2 report a settimana. 
E l'ultimo report rilasciato ieri analizzava la fascia di età di 3200 deceduti e solo di 481 di questi analizzava anche malattie pregresse.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Da lunedì dovrebbe iniziare a diminuire...così dicono.



Ieri ha detto due settimane, oggi lunedì. Ogni giorno cambia versione.


----------



## sbrodola (21 Marzo 2020)

Dato preoccupante sono i 3559 operatori sanitari infetti. Questo potrebbe essere una causa della diffusione eccessiva tra le fasce di età avanzata. (ospedali e case di cura/riposo)


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Dato preoccupante sono i 3559 operatori sanitari infetti. Questo potrebbe essere una causa della diffusione eccessiva tra le fasce di età avanzata. (ospedali e case di cura/riposo)


Togli pure il "potrebbe"...

È un numero vergognoso che dovrebbe portare tutti i responsabili della sanità a livello locale e nazionale in galera.


----------



## addox (21 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ieri ha detto due settimane, oggi lunedì. Ogni giorno cambia versione.



Le limitazioni su tutta Italia come zona rossa è partita Lunedì 9 marzo. Si era parlati di 14 gg. di incubazione teorica, quindi Lunedì prossimo dovrebbe essere il termine ultimo. L'unica variante è che il periodo di incubazione sia più lungo.


----------



## Miracle1980 (21 Marzo 2020)

Fratelli rossoneri vi mando un abbraccio dall'estero (vivo in Germania) e vorrei porvi una domanda genuinamente, senza voler scatenare polemiche.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Qualcuno potrebbe darmi una spiegazione su questi numeri? Come è possibile questa percentuale altissima di morti rispetto ad altre nazioni? Lasciando perdere la Cina perché "non sappiamo"...ma analizzando quei numeri qualcosa sicuramente non torna.


----------



## Tobi (21 Marzo 2020)

tranquilli ragazzi, il Papa ha detto che con le preghiere la mano di Dio sconfiggerà il Virus....
idiota...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ieri ha detto due settimane, oggi lunedì. Ogni giorno cambia versione.



Ha cambiato tre versioni solo ieri, la verità è che non sanno NULLA...


----------



## Wetter (21 Marzo 2020)

27 000 tamponi,solo oggi 9000 tamponi in Lombardia.

Il sistema sanitario lombardo è in crisi,solo oggi 546 morti.Il sistema sanitario nelle altre regioni tiene bene,oggi si registra lo stesso numero di decessi di ieri,quindi il numero non sta salendo.

Le terapie intensive segnano +202,un dato che non segnala una grossa crescita.Siamo sugli stessi livelli di 3-4 giorni fa.

Detto questo oserei dire che,tolta la situazione Lombarda dove è in atto una crisi gravissima,dalle altre parti il sistema sembra reggere.
Non considero più il numero di nuovi infetti perchè non può essere piu fatta una distinzione tra asintomatici e non.


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2020)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Fratelli rossoneri vi mando un abbraccio dall'estero (vivo in Germania) e vorrei porvi una domanda genuinamente, senza voler scatenare polemiche.
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
> 
> Qualcuno potrebbe darmi una spiegazione su questi numeri? Come è possibile questa percentuale altissima di morti rispetto ad altre nazioni? Lasciando perdere la Cina perché "non sappiamo"...ma analizzando quei numeri qualcosa sicuramente non torna.



mancanza di respiratori...poi da altre parti i vecchi se ne stanno a casa...qua in Italia i vecchi sono animali sociali...vanno alle poste. nei bar, nei circoli a giocare a scopa, si alzano presto per andare dal medico di famiglia...ecc...ecc


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2020)

Il commissario straordinario in Emilia dice oggi che la situazione dei letti per la terapia intensiva è buona, che ne hanno occupati solo la metà.

Per forza, da venerdì hanno chiuso interi grossi ospedali ai pazienti con le altre patalogie, mandandoli via e riservando tutto ai COVID.
Questa cosa a livello nazionale non ve la diranno mai.
Io attendo chiamate da lunedì per capire dove devo andare.


----------



## kekkopot (21 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La Cina dovrà pagarla carissima dopo questo. Li voglio vedere riversarsi nelle strade lottando con le unghie e con i denti per un pezzo di pane bagnato e marcio, figli di scrofa.


Ma se il Governo ci va a braccetto perchè ci hanno consegnato le mascherine... maledetti


----------



## __king george__ (21 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La Cina dovrà pagarla carissima dopo questo. Li voglio vedere riversarsi nelle strade lottando con le unghie e con i denti per un pezzo di pane bagnato e marcio, figli di scrofa.



si ragazzi ma non è che è colpa dei cinesi eh...loro sono vittime come (e forse più) di noi..la colpa è del governo ed elite al limite...di certo non al povero coltivatore di riso di un villaggio rurale… (dando per buona la teoria che sia uscito da un laboratorio cinese ovviamente)


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ragazzi ma non è che è colpa dei cinesi eh...loro sono vittime come (e forse più) di noi..la colpa è del governo ed elite al limite...di certo non al povero coltivatore di riso di un villaggio rurale… (dando per buona la teoria che sia uscito da un laboratorio cinese ovviamente)



Beh si, ovviamente la colpa è del governo.
Penso che il cinese, o almeno spero, anzichè sgozzare un pipisterello e mangiarlo crudo preferirebbe ben altro.
I cinesi vanno liberati, svegliati dall'ipnosi e liberati.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il commissario straordinario in Emilia dice oggi che la situazione dei letti per la terapia intensiva è buona, che ne hanno occupati solo la metà.
> 
> Per forza, da venerdì hanno chiuso interi grossi ospedali ai pazienti con le altre patalogie, mandandoli via e riservando tutto ai COVID.
> Questa cosa a livello nazionale non ve la diranno mai.
> Io attendo chiamate da lunedì per capire dove devo andare.



Ancora non ti hanno detto nulla?


----------



## Baba (21 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La Cina dovrà pagarla carissima dopo questo. Li voglio vedere riversarsi nelle strade lottando con le unghie e con i denti per un pezzo di pane bagnato e marcio, figli di scrofa.



Mai visto un Cinese per strada ad elemosinare. E non credo ne vedremo in futuro.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh si, ovviamente la colpa è del governo.
> Penso che il cinese, o almeno spero, anzichè sgozzare un pipisterello e mangiarlo crudo preferirebbe ben altro.
> I cinesi vanno liberati, svegliati dall'ipnosi e liberati.



ecco no aspetta...se la causa è quella allora hanno le loro colpe anche loro...io mi riferivo al fatto che il virus fosse stato fatto appositamente in laboratorio (come mi sembra che qui vada per la maggiore...e mi sembra anche parecchio credibile)


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ecco no aspetta...se la causa è quella allora hanno le loro colpe anche loro...io mi riferivo al fatto che il virus fosse stato fatto appositamente in laboratorio (come mi sembra che qui vada per la maggiore...e mi sembra anche parecchio credibile)



Mangiano animali crudi.
Gli animali in gergo biologico vengono considerati 'contenitori' di virus ma se il contenitore te lo mangi..... è finita.

Noi all'occidente abbiamo fatto il nostro , magari modificando ad esempio il flusso migratorio di uccelli che avevano un ruolo dentro l'ecosistema, ma non siamo arrivati al loro schifo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ancora non ti hanno detto nulla?



No perché fino a mercoledì alcuni reparti devono riorganizzarsi, hanno detto che chiameranno al telefono.
Adesso siamo a casa, dovrei rientrare dentro proprio a metà settimana prossima.
Io incrocio le dita che almeno i pazienti più gravi li conservino, ma non è quello che hanno comunicato ufficialmente.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No perché fino a mercoledì devono riorganizzarsi, hanno detto che chiameranno al telefono.
> Adesso siamo a casa, dovrei rientrare dentro proprio a metà settimana prossima.
> Io incrocio le dita che almeno i pazienti più gravi li conservino, ma non è quello che hanno comunicato ufficialmente.



Mi vergogno per lamentarmi della mia situazione quando c'è chi vive una condizione come la tua. Ti sono vicino amico


----------



## Manue (21 Marzo 2020)

Il bollettino della sera lo capisco dalle ambulanze, 
sinceramente a Milano sento un via vai incessante.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Un sincero abbraccio per tua nonna, che possa uscirne al meglio.



Grazie mille.


----------



## Wetter (21 Marzo 2020)

Ho creato questo piccolo grafico per vedere l'andamento delle morti degli ultimi 15 giorni in Italia.
Ancora una volta è lampante come in Lombardia la situazione sia completamente sfuggita al controllo,nelle altre zone,esclusa una parte dell'Emilia viaggiamo a ritmo contenuto ed oserei dire controllato.


----------



## vota DC (21 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ho creato questo piccolo grafico per vedere l'andamento delle morti degli ultimi 15 giorni in Italia.
> Ancora una volta è lampante come in Lombardia la situazione sia completamente sfuggita al controllo,nelle altre zone,esclusa una parte dell'Emilia viaggiamo a ritmo contenuto ed oserei dire controllato.



Beh per dare un'idea.
Con dati ufficiali alla mano la Lombardia dovrebbe fare 20 volte i tamponi del Veneto. Cioè un milione, invece ne ha fatti poco più del Veneto.
Stando a Giorgio Gori che confronta morti lo scorso anno e questo deve praticamente fare tamponi a tutta la popolazione, può anche darsi che ci siano un milione di contagiati solo in Lombardia dato che molti muoiono a casa senza nessun tampone.


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)




----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


>



Sicuro! se non di piu ormai


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sicuro! se non di piu ormai


Speriamo almeno che chi si infetta poi almeno abbia l'immunità permanente.


----------



## markjordan (21 Marzo 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Beh per dare un'idea.
> Con dati ufficiali alla mano la Lombardia dovrebbe fare 20 volte i tamponi del Veneto. Cioè un milione, invece ne ha fatti poco più del Veneto.
> Stando a Giorgio Gori che confronta morti lo scorso anno e questo deve praticamente fare tamponi a tutta la popolazione, può anche darsi che ci siano un milione di contagiati solo in Lombardia dato che molti muoiono a casa senza nessun tampone.


sapete qual'e' la dimostrazione che il virus dilaga in lombardia da tempo ?
appena scoppio' arrivarono notizie da una sfilza di paesi esteri che turisti lombardi erano positivi , pure qui come in altre zone italiane e' arrivato dalla lombardia
avranno preso il covid in centinaia di migliaia e questo porta alla terribile situazione ma anche la possibilita' di un calo veloce


----------



## Igniorante (21 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mia nonna è al ricovero, ha la febbre alta da 7/8/9 giorni.



Non è detto dai, speriamo in bene, di cuore.


----------



## pinopalm (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Protezione Civile, oggi 21 marzo i contagi da coronavirus totali sono 42681, 4821 in più. Il 7% in terapia intensiva.
> 
> I morti ieri ben 793. 4829 morti totali.
> 
> guariti totali 6072









Per risollevarvi un po'. In questi giorni ho fatto questo grafico dove traccio il rapporto tra tamponi fatti e positivi (totali non attuali). Preferisco questo garfico perche' da un andamento piu' regolare rispetto ad altri. I numeri del grafico dicono che, per esempio, il primo giorno c'era un positivo per ogni ~27 tamponi fatti. mentre oggi siamo a un positivo ogni ~4,3 tamponi fatti. Come vedete la curva si sta appiattendo. Dopo faccio un fit con una regressione polinomiale di quarto grado. Vedete come la curva segue bene l'andamento. Se uno crede al valore predittivo di questa curva l'inversione di tendenza (il picco quindi) e' veramnete vicino (qualche giorno). Non pretendo che questa curva sia la verita' ma da qualche speranza anche perche' poi dopo l'inversione il miglioramento e' rapido. Speriamo.


----------



## pinopalm (21 Marzo 2020)

Mi rispondo perche' vedo che l'immagine non appare. Mi dite come faccio a caricare un immagine che e' un mio file (formato .jpg) e non un url? Grazie


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Mi rispondo perche' vedo che l'immagine non appare. Mi dite come faccio a caricare un immagine che e' un mio file (formato .jpg) e non un url? Grazie



Caricala su postimage e poi inseriscila


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Per risollevarvi un po'. In questi giorni ho fatto questo grafico dove traccio il rapporto tra tamponi fatti e positivi (totali non attuali). Preferisco questo garfico perche' da un andamento piu' regolare rispetto ad altri. I numeri del grafico dicono che, per esempio, il primo giorno c'era un positivo per ogni ~27 tamponi fatti. mentre oggi siamo a un positivo ogni ~4,3 tamponi fatti. Come vedete la curva si sta appiattendo. Dopo faccio un fit con una regressione polinomiale di quarto grado. Vedete come la curva segue bene l'andamento. Se uno crede al valore predittivo di questa curva l'inversione di tendenza (il picco quindi) e' veramnete vicino (qualche giorno). Non pretendo che questa curva sia la verita' ma da qualche speranza anche perche' poi dopo l'inversione il miglioramento e' rapido. Speriamo.



speriamo sia come dici tu


----------



## pinopalm (21 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Caricala su postimage e poi inseriscila



Cos'e' postimage? Io vedo solo un' icona "inserisci immagine" che mi chiede di mettere un url. Scusa la mia ignoranza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> sapete qual'e' la dimostrazione che il virus dilaga in lombardia da tempo ?
> appena scoppio' arrivarono notizie da una sfilza di paesi esteri che turisti lombardi erano positivi , pure qui come in altre zone italiane e' arrivato dalla lombardia
> avranno preso il covid in centinaia di migliaia e questo porta alla terribile situazione ma anche la possibilita' di un calo veloce



Ciò significa solo che il periodo di incubazione è più lungo di 14 giorni, che le altre regioni sono state graziate per adesso, e che arriveranno picchi come quelli lombardi.


----------



## pinopalm (21 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Cos'e' postimage? Io vedo solo un' icona "inserisci immagine" che mi chiede di mettere un url. Scusa la mia ignoranza.








Vediamo se funziona. Grazie a Ruudi….


----------



## markjordan (21 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ciò significa solo che il periodo di incubazione è più lungo di 14 giorni, che le altre regioni sono state graziate per adesso, e che arriveranno picchi come quelli lombardi.


 con le restrizioni si dovrebbe contenere
qui in er vogliono tamponare il personale sanitario , essenziale ma devono sbrigarsi


----------



## pinopalm (21 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Vediamo se funziona. Grazie a Ruudi….








Avevo messo il link sbagliato prima


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> con le restrizioni si dovrebbe contenere
> qui in er vogliono tamponare il personale sanitario , essenziale ma devono sbrigarsi



Lo spero... sul tamponare il personale sanitario dovrebbe essere la prima cosa da fare, so per certo che qui in Veneto nell'ospedale di Padova i tamponi ai medici vengono effettuati ogni 48 ore, non so nel resto della regione.


----------



## pinopalm (21 Marzo 2020)




----------



## markjordan (21 Marzo 2020)

25000 infetti in spagna ma faranno 650000 tamponi a madrid
45000 a ny
a milano ? 1000 ?


----------



## Raryof (21 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> 25000 infetti in spagna ma faranno 650000 tamponi a madrid
> 45000 a ny
> a milano ? 1000 ?



Hai sparato cifre?!?!?
45000 a NY?!?


----------



## markjordan (21 Marzo 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Hai sparato cifre?!?!?
> 45000 a NY?!?


tamponi , i contagiati a ny + di 10000

medico raffreddato va al lavoro , 44 contagiati , inchieste simili a iosa in italia


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


>



In effetti sta seguendo quella curva quasi fedelmente, speriamo che sia così fino alla fine


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Marzo 2020)

Puoi spiegarmi meglio il grafico? Grazie


----------



## Raryof (21 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> tamponi , i contagiati a ny + di 10000
> 
> medico raffreddato va al lavoro , 44 contagiati , inchieste simili a iosa in italia



In America sarà un disastro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ragazzi ma non è che è colpa dei cinesi eh...loro sono vittime come (e forse più) di noi..la colpa è del governo ed elite al limite...di certo non al povero coltivatore di riso di un villaggio rurale… (dando per buona la teoria che sia uscito da un laboratorio cinese ovviamente)



Guarda, io so solo che voglio vedere la Cina tornare all’economia dei tempi della dinastia Qing, e non è neanche lontanamente ammissibile che dopo quello che hanno fatto (che dipenda da un virus creato artificialmente o da scorpacciate dei ratti con le ali la mia considerazione rimane la medesima) non la paghino in maniera pesantissima.


----------



## Raryof (21 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Guarda, io so soloche voglio vedere la Cina tornare all’economia dei tempi della dinastia Qing, e non è neanche lontanamente ammissibile che dopo quello che hanno fatto (che dipenda da un virus creato artificialmente o da scorpacciate dei ratti con le ali la mia considerazione rimane la medesima) non la paghino in maniera pesantissima.



Dovranno pagare per crimini nei confronti dell'umanità.


----------



## Kaw (21 Marzo 2020)

Avete sentito Porro?
Aveva il corona, i sintomi ora sono passati ma dopo una settimana è ancora positivo al tampone.
Significa che è ancora contagioso, non abbiamo ancora idea di quanto ci voglia per negativizzarsi, forse 2 settimane o più.
Ma come lui ci sono milioni di persone a cui non fanno il tampone e che hanno solo pochi sintomi, e che dopo un paio di giorni stanno benissimo. Solo io conosco almeno 5 persone che nell'ultima settimana sono state a casa per qualche linea di febbre e un pò di tosse, e ora stanno bene. Per quanto devono stare in quarantena queste persone? Perchè 14 giorni non bastano a questo punto. E gli asintomatici invece, che potenzialmente sono contagiosi per più tempo perchè non finiscono nemmeno in quarantena?

Facciamo prima a contare chi non ha il coronavirus in questo momento, e di questi pochi che non ce l'hanno ancora, beh lo prenderanno di sicuro, a patto di murarsi in casa fino a quando non escono il vaccino.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Marzo 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dovranno pagare per crimini nei confronti dell'umanità.



Esatto.


----------



## Wetter (21 Marzo 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Avete sentito Porro?
> Aveva il corona, i sintomi ora sono passati ma dopo una settimana è ancora positivo al tampone.
> Significa che è ancora contagioso, non abbiamo ancora idea di quanto ci voglia per negativizzarsi, forse 2 settimane o più.
> Ma come lui ci sono milioni di persone a cui non fanno il tampone e che hanno solo pochi sintomi, e che dopo un paio di giorni stanno benissimo. Solo io conosco almeno 5 persone che nell'ultima settimana sono state a casa per qualche linea di febbre e un pò di tosse, e ora stanno bene. Per quanto devono stare in quarantena queste persone? Perchè 14 giorni non bastano a questo punto. E gli asintomatici invece, che potenzialmente sono contagiosi per più tempo perchè non finiscono nemmeno in quarantena?
> ...



A chi è stato fatto il tampone e risulta positivo viene fatto dopo un tot di tempo un secondo tampone per vedere se è guarito,solitamente dopo 15-20gg,non vengono lasciati di girare senza il secondo test.
Sul fatto che la degenza sia lunga lo notavo anche dalle statistiche cinesi,sebbene siano settimane che i contagi sono calati ad oggi vengono segnalati ancora 6000 casi attivi di cui 1900 in terapia intensiva.


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2020)

La linea verde è Milano. Fate voi....


----------



## vota DC (21 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> A chi è stato fatto il tampone e risulta positivo viene fatto dopo un tot di tempo un secondo tampone per vedere se è guarito,solitamente dopo 15-20gg,non vengono lasciati di girare senza il secondo test.
> Sul fatto che la degenza sia lunga lo notavo anche dalle statistiche cinesi,sebbene siano settimane che i contagi sono calati ad oggi vengono segnalati ancora 6000 casi attivi di cui 1900 in terapia intensiva.



Perlomeno con chi lavora nella sanità sono sicuro sia così. Il problema è che i tamponi ai colleghi non sono automatici.


----------



## pinopalm (22 Marzo 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> In effetti sta seguendo quella curva quasi fedelmente, speriamo che sia così fino alla fine



Prima di tutto ti ringrazio per la dritta che mi hai dato, via messaggio personale, per postare l'immagine. Non ti potevo rispondere direttamente perché non ho un numero di post sufficienti. Riguardo alla curva non bisogna dimenticarsi che e' un fit, resta tutto da vedere quale sia il suo valore predittivo. Ogni giorno vedrò di postare la versione aggiornata. La curva dovrebbe cambiare leggermente perche' ogni volta ricalcolerò' i coefficienti del polinomio.


----------



## pinopalm (22 Marzo 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Puoi spiegarmi meglio il grafico? Grazie



Riposto quello che avevo postato prima quando non riuscivo a mostrare il grafico e mi scuso per il casino:

_Per risollevarvi un po'. In questi giorni ho fatto questo grafico dove traccio il rapporto tra tamponi fatti e positivi (totali non attuali). Preferisco questo grafico perché da' un andamento più regolare rispetto ad altri. I numeri del grafico dicono che, per esempio, il primo giorno c'era un positivo per ogni ~27 tamponi fatti, mentre oggi siamo a un positivo ogni ~4,3 tamponi fatti. Come vedete la curva si sta appiattendo. Dopo faccio un fit con una regressione polinomiale di quarto grado. Vedete come la curva segue bene l'andamento. Se uno crede al valore predittivo di questa curva l'inversione di tendenza (il picco quindi) e' veramente vicino (qualche giorno). Non pretendo che questa curva sia la verità ma da' qualche speranza anche perché poi dopo l'inversione il miglioramento e' rapido. Speriamo._

Se qualcosa non e' ancora chiaro non esitare a farmi domande più specifiche.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Riposto quello che avevo postato prima quando non riuscivo a mostrare il grafico e mi scuso per il casino:
> 
> _Per risollevarvi un po'. In questi giorni ho fatto questo grafico dove traccio il rapporto tra tamponi fatti e positivi (totali non attuali). Preferisco questo grafico perché da' un andamento più regolare rispetto ad altri. I numeri del grafico dicono che, per esempio, il primo giorno c'era un positivo per ogni ~27 tamponi fatti, mentre oggi siamo a un positivo ogni ~4,3 tamponi fatti. Come vedete la curva si sta appiattendo. Dopo faccio un fit con una regressione polinomiale di quarto grado. Vedete come la curva segue bene l'andamento. Se uno crede al valore predittivo di questa curva l'inversione di tendenza (il picco quindi) e' veramente vicino (qualche giorno). Non pretendo che questa curva sia la verità ma da' qualche speranza anche perché poi dopo l'inversione il miglioramento e' rapido. Speriamo._
> 
> Se qualcosa non e' ancora chiaro non esitare a farmi domande più specifiche.



Ho visto soltanto adesso il tuo grafico, spero possa essere davvero come hai calcolato tu, continua a tenerci aggiornati.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto ti ringrazio per la dritta che mi hai dato, via messaggio personale, per postare l'immagine. Non ti potevo rispondere direttamente perché non ho un numero di post sufficienti. Riguardo alla curva non bisogna dimenticarsi che e' un fit, resta tutto da vedere quale sia il suo valore predittivo. Ogni giorno vedrò di postare la versione aggiornata. La curva dovrebbe cambiare leggermente perche' ogni volta ricalcolerò' i coefficienti del polinomio.



Di niente, figurati. Qualsiasi tentativo di capirci qualcosa in questa storia è manna dal cielo. Sì, questa faccenda ha dimostrato di essere imprevedibile nei suoi effetti devastanti, quindi è d'obbligo andarci coi piedi di piombo.


----------



## sbrodola (22 Marzo 2020)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Dato preoccupante sono i 3559 operatori sanitari infetti. Questo potrebbe essere una causa della diffusione eccessiva tra le fasce di età avanzata. (ospedali e case di cura/riposo)


Metto sotto il video dell'intervista alla Dott. Silvia Bignamini, direttore sanitario della casa di cura S.Francesco a Bergamo.
Nella prima parte dice che ha fatto fare il primo test nella sua struttura il 26/2 ad una sua infermiera, che lavorava con pazienti anziani, che aveva sintomi che la insospettivano: dopo 5 gg arriva il responso di positività al covid-19 e nel frattempo 6-7 pazienti anziani dove aveva lavorato l'infermiera iniziarono ad avere febbre e polmonite.


----------



## Solo (22 Marzo 2020)

Tre scosse di terremoto nella notte hanno colpito la Croazia, in particolare la capitale Zagabria. 

Forse conviene passare direttamente all'asteroide e farla finita una volta per tutte.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Marzo 2020)

Giusto per farsi due risate, anche se amare



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------

